# Royal Private Residence Club in Kelowna, BC



## Cookie121 (Aug 9, 2006)

Has anyone heard or know of any information about The Royal Private Residence Club in Kelowna?
You can purcharse 4 weeks per year or more, and you can also exchange the weeks through  The Registry Collection---does anyone know about this exchange group?
Thanks.


----------

